# [ 2013 ] How do you get out of DRI pts forever?



## Xan

Newbie here and a few yrs into DRI points, 2 Trusts. Anyone know how I can actually (& easily) get out of these systems permanently/forever? LOL

I just want to not have the yearly maintenance fees anymore. Bought retail both times, system seemed great idea, but can't figure this out and only used points for MF's and airline miles. (Rolled some over).

I'm holding off till the last minute to pay my 2014 MF's.

The MF's are too high, and I'm confused w/system!

I need help on what to do with points, is there a way to "rent" them or any suggestion. I know I can list for sale, but I don't even know what to do if anyone actually wanted my points!  

Thank You in advance!!!


----------



## csalter2

*Come to the DRI Facebook site*



Xan said:


> Newbie here and a few yrs into DRI points, 2 Trusts. Anyone know how I can actually (& easily) get out of these systems permanently/forever? LOL
> 
> I just want to not have the yearly maintenance fees anymore. Bought retail both times, system seemed great idea, but can't figure this out and only used points for MF's and airline miles. (Rolled some over).
> 
> I'm holding off till the last minute to pay my 2014 MF's.
> 
> The MF's are too high, and I'm confused w/system!
> 
> I need help on what to do with points, is there a way to "rent" them or any suggestion. I know I can list for sale, but I don't even know what to do if anyone actually wanted my points!
> 
> Thank You in advance!!!



You will get some assistance here and you can also go to our DRI Members site on Facebook. There are all DRI members from all over the world in the DRI system that can give you ideas and tips to get the maximum from your membership while you have it.


----------



## RuralEngineer

*DRI Value*

Read some of the FAQ's.  As a silver level you can enjoy some nice vacations.  Using points for airline miles is not the best use of your investment.  Your points have no resale value.   If you live close enough to a DRI resort think about using it as a 2nd home.  Frequent weekends at a resort are great!

Stephen


----------



## Xan

Thank You! My first choice is to figure out how to get out of the high fees! Everything is paid up through 2013 and is free and clear of any mortgage or assessments.


----------



## Xan

At least I managed to use some of the points the last two years to help relieve some costs in other things. I have zero 2013 points, and 21000 2014 points, too late to use for 2014 maintenance fees! 

I just got back from 2 weeks on Kauai using my "PF Weeks", so anything is out until at least late April-May. I also have enough spacebanked weeks for about 3-4 nice vacations in the next year and a half, not counting my Kauai time! (The only place I would like to be 24/7!). Financially not feasible at this time!

Thank You!


----------



## Passepartout

Xan said:


> Thank You! My first choice is to figure out how to get out of the high fees! Everything is paid up through 2013 and is free and clear of any mortgage or assessments.



Probably not what you want to hear, but the only way to permanently end fees is to sell (give away) your timeshare. Look at the stickies at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting forum for a guide on how to do it if you are unsure. Most likely you will have to pay the 2014 MF to make it attractive enough to a potential buyer. Nobody is going to relieve you of something that will cost them the MF in a month. It wouldn't even transfer before then IF you has a ready buyer.

Alternately, hang around TUG and learn how to maximize your use of it. Many, if not most, TUGgers started out just like you. Bought timeshare at retail, not sure how to use it. Found TUG. Banded together with others and are happy timesharers.

Best wishes.

Jim


----------



## Xan

Thank You Jim!
I've been looking at all the resales here and across the internet and realize I'm going to have to give it away, but this not one of the point systems that seem to have any buyers! I'm sure I'm going to have to talk to DRI and somehow work it out that it can sell with all the extras (Club, II, Silver Level, both trusts together, etc..). I fought a few years ago to get one member #, so I received the Silver Level, but assessments/MF's, yearly point allotment are still billed seperately in each trust. 
I appreciate all the help, and looking forward to more!
Thank You!


----------



## blakebr

It is not fast or easy but I sold our 16,000 points for $1 on TUG.  It took three months but there was a buyer.  Good luck.


----------



## Xan

Thank You! 

I will have to sort through my papers and make some phone calls to find out exactly what I have a "right" to sell.

I will just have to be patient, in the long run I think it is the best thing to do. My "home" resorts are beautiful and in great locations, but for what I pay each year in MF's, I could be putting that money into other things!

Thank you Again....I'll have to in the meantime research how to use my points better! (Actually learn how to read the point calendars at resorts I may be interested in.)


----------



## momeason

Xan said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I will have to sort through my papers and make some phone calls to find out exactly what I have a "right" to sell.
> 
> I will just have to be patient, in the long run I think it is the best thing to do. My "home" resorts are beautiful and in great locations, but for what I pay each year in MF's, I could be putting that money into other things!
> 
> Thank you Again....I'll have to in the meantime research how to use my points better! (Actually learn how to read the point calendars at resorts I may be interested in.)



If you own in Hawaii, could you book high demand weeks and then rent them out. It should more than cover your MFs


----------



## bobpark56

*Getting out of Diamond Resorts European Collection*

Diamond Resorts European Collection seems to have provisions spelled out for getting out of an ownership. See, for example, their response to Question 4 in...

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/...GM_2013_Submitted_members_questions_final.pdf

I am not aware of anything like this for the US or Hawaii collections. Perhaps someone else can help here.


----------



## Xan

Thank You!
I will check this out!


----------



## csalter2

*Different County so Different Rules*



bobpark56 said:


> Diamond Resorts European Collection seems to have provisions spelled out for getting out of an ownership. See, for example, their response to Question 4 in...
> 
> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/...GM_2013_Submitted_members_questions_final.pdf
> 
> I am not aware of anything like this for the US or Hawaii collections. Perhaps someone else can help here.



The European members can get out due to bankruptcy, being 75 years old and medical problems. However, except for maybe bankruptcy there is not a way to rid someone of their timeshare other than selling them. Timeshares are like homes in the US. They are yours if you pay for them.


----------



## Xan

Did read all the questions and answers for the European Trust, almost sounds like death is not an excuse to get out of your points and membership!

I found the part about turning your points into weeks before selling with a resale company interesting! I thought they wanted all weeks to covert to points and purchase more points!

Looks like I will have to find another DRI member that wants more points, or be my "immediate family member"!

I need to comb through my documents to see what hidden clauses I have!


----------



## uscav8r

*How do you get out of DRI pts forever?*



momeason said:


> If you own in Hawaii, could you book high demand weeks and then rent them out. It should more than cover your MFs




OP (Xan), I have to second this advice. At least that way you can use it once every few years and have it cover the mf when you don't. It takes a little work, but it is feasible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r

Xan said:


> ...
> 
> Looks like I will have to find another DRI member that wants more points, or be my "immediate family member"!
> ...




Exercise extreme caution here. TS companies have gotten smart to the family member/will-transfer/add-a-name-and-later-quit-claim ruse. Both you and the other member may be in for a nasty surprise when you finally bail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

*How do you get out of DRI points forever?*

I'm in the process of giving my points back to DRI.

Just waiting for them to get to my paperwork in the pile!
Loss mitigation dept is overwhelmed w/more of the same.

I did this all legally through DRI.

Sure I would of loved to make any of my initial purchase price back, but this was the best and easiest solution. Our reason to get out met all of the criteria and we have proof to back up with!

I wish it could of worked out, but the long term financial obligation is not feasible for us, due to a financial hardship our family experienced.

DRI new CEO as of Jan 1,2014 is now David Palmer, SJC is in a different position.


----------



## pedro47

Xan said:


> I'm in the process of giving my points back to DRI.
> 
> Just waiting for them to get to my paperwork in the pile!
> Loss mitigation dept is overwhelmed w/more of the same.
> 
> I did this all legally through DRI.
> 
> Sure I would of loved to make any of my initial purchase price back, but this was the best and easiest solution. Our reason to get out met all of the criteria and we have proof to back up with!
> 
> I wish it could of worked out, but the long term financial obligation is not feasible for us, due to a financial hardship our family experienced.
> 
> DRI new CEO as of Jan 1,2014 is now David Palmer, SJC is in a different position.



What were the criterias required  and which DRI resort did you owned ?
SJC Is the CEO of Diamond Holding.


----------



## pedro47

Xan, please tell everyone your secret?.


----------



## kalima

Commenting to follow


----------



## Xan

Our family had a legitimate "financial hardship", and I met all the qualifications of being totally up to date with all fees and no 2014 year usage.
Actually we have never used our points for a resort stay!

Really can't say much more. (Clause)

I am seeing people actually buying resale points now for a $1 and are willing to pay the transfer costs! So, there are people that are able to learn to use their points to maximize their ownership!

Good Luck to any other owners!


----------



## pedro47

I am very happy for you and your family.  Good luck.


----------



## Xan

Thank You!


----------



## Rent_Share

Once it's out of your name can you disclose their criteria for taking it ?


----------



## Xan

No, everything is confidential.  Contact their Loss Mitigation Department for more info. (Sorry, I don't have the phone or contact info.)


----------



## csalter2

*If you look at the rules...*

Look at the rules for the club. If you do not owe any money on your points and don't pay your maintenance fees. DRI will suspend your membership and then terminate it and take away your points.


----------



## jafeld38

I was told that if you "surrender" your points back to the timeshare, it will appear as a bankrupcy and affect your credit rating.  Is this true?


----------



## DeniseM

jafeld38 said:


> I was told that if you "surrender" your points back to the timeshare, it will appear as a bankrupcy and affect your credit rating.  Is this true?



When you surrender your points, the resort AGREES to take them back and there is an orderly transfer.

I don't know how it could possibly appear as a "bankruptcy."  That is a completely different legal process and the resort has nothing to do with declaring bankruptcy.  

When you don't pay a contractual obligation, it's defaulting, not bankruptcy.


----------



## fluke

jafeld38 said:


> I was told that if you "surrender" your points back to the timeshare, it will appear as a bankrupcy and affect your credit rating.  Is this true?



This is directly form the official Diamonds Member forum Moderators:

"As discussed previously on this forum topic, Diamond Resorts does not currently have a Voluntary Surrender program.  If a member/owner is experiencing a medical or financial hardship that prevents them from travelling, they can submit a written request to surrender their contract, along with documented proof (ie. signed letter from Doctor or Physician) of their hardship to our Corporate Address:

Diamond Resorts International
Attn: Hospitality Management
10600 W. Charleston BLVD. 
Las Vegas, NV 89135

Once received, the Hospitality Management department will review the request, the circumstances and substantiating documentation submitted and respond accordingly.  Please be aware that there are no guarantees that a request will be accepted for voluntary surrender."

There also have been other posts on this forum referencing the "Loss Mitigation Department".  I know there has been a phone number referenced for that department on TUG


----------



## fluke

I think what you are referring to is more like this post from the DRI Official Forum:

"Defaulting on a contract due to nonpayment of loan and defaulting on a contract due to nonpayment of HOA dues (Maintenance Fees) are two completely different situations.  If you happen to default on your contract due to nonpayment of your loan, then your credit rating would definitely be effected.  

Whereas if you happen to default on your contract due to *nonpayment of your HOA dues*, then your credit rating would* most likely be effected*.  In this situation, the decision, whether or not this delinquency is reported to the credit bureaus, is up to the Home Owner's Association Board of Directors, where your contract is tied to.  

I would refer to your "Promissory Note" for further information about your loan, and consequences for nonpayment, and refer to your "Purchase and Security Agreement" for further information about your HOA dues."


Response to question does default end your points ownership?:

Yes, if a contract is in default, either due to unpaid maintenance fees/club dues, or loan (mortgage) payment, then this would effectively terminate the contract in question.


----------



## fluke

I believe if you fall 2 years behind in MFs you are default on your HOA fees.  This is one way to rid yourself of points.

Another way is to convert to European points first as the EU has specific laws that force DRI to take back points.  I don't know the details but there was a post from the official page moderators describing how to convert US to European collection:

"First, there cannot be an active loan.  If there is a loan, this must be paid in full before any transfer can occur.  

There is a £200.00 charge for upgrading to a European account.

All US First Day Incentives (FDI) will be canceled.  These cannot carry over to Europe.

The member's points will be transferred to the EU account and the maintenance fees will increase by the number of points transferred over.  Due to the current exchange rates, the member's maintenance fees will increase.

If the member has made his or her current year maintenance fee payment, the payment will transfer to the new EU membership if usage on the upgrade contract is for the current year.

If the member has not made his or her current year maintenance fee payment, the maintenance fee balance will transfer to the new EU membership.  

Once the member agrees to all of the above, the EU office will send out the appropriate paperwork to be signed and returned to their offices with the check for the appropriate amount."


----------



## felicia14

*Still Trying...*

I just rejoined Tug, after years of being away, because of this very issue...dealing with Diamond Resorts over a surrender. We have had a deeded week for years now, purchased by my parents. One parent is now deceased, the other is suffering from dementia. (Several times over the years, we've tried to get my dad's name off the title but they still send all correspondence to him!) We bought the week to enable my parents to have a vacation, with our help, once in a while. 

Now, we are finding out how hard it is to get rid of the whole thing. It is completely paid for and we pay the associated maintenance fees every year...fees that have been going up and up and seem to include additional memberships we never asked for, nor wanted. How is it legal to force people to continue to pay for something they don't want? (We gave up trying to sell the darn thing a while back). We just want out. Diamond gains the right to resell that "week"/points to someone else if we relinquish it and after all, what do "points" REALLY mean? We can't even go to our home resort when we want to unless it is booked a year in advance. Yet, one night when staying there, we noticed dozens of unoccupied rooms, presumably allocated for RCI or II trades or perhaps for nightly rentals, who knows?

Typical story, right? I've seen a Facebook page about this, a webpage of Diamond haters from the UK, and numerous complaints to the BBB. Even watched two episodes of Undercover Boss. Klubeck looked like a pompous ass,  throwing OUR money around so "generously" to his employees! There has even been at least one class action suit, launched against this company. Yet, nobody seems to have a satisfactory solution that isn't risky, unproven, or has inconsistent results.  

Just "not paying" the annual fees puts us at risk of collections issues, and credit rating risks which I have read DRI has tried in the UK. Not interested in that unless I can be sure it's all a bluff, sorry! So, just by way of an update, can anyone give me the ULTIMATE solution that won't put me in jail -- or debtor's prison?!!! Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

very sorry to hear your situation is that dire...

have you attempted to contact DRI and explain the situation with your parents and ask if they take the deed back?


----------



## pgnewarkboy

Loans, HOA maintenance fees, and Club membership seem to be three separate things.  THERE MIGHT BE a difference in delinquency in "the Club" membership.  I don't know if that would downgrade your credit rating or not.  Delinquency in the  first two would surely downgrade your credit rating.  Perhaps someone has personal experience.


----------



## Smudge

The whole process of getting rid of your timeshare could easily take 6 months to a year or longer to complete.  Besides foreclosure, you basically have three other options:

1.	 Talk the resort into taking it back. 

2.	Sell it or give it away (i.e. list it in the TUG Marketplace or if it’s a Hawaiian week list it with Timeshare Resales Hawaii).

3.	As a last resort, you could contact donateforacause.org to get a quote on what it would cost you to have them transfer title of the timeshare into their name and take it off your hands.


----------



## BCN

*We had success with a DRI surrender in 2014*

We owned a weeks unit at DRI Greensprings Plantation. 

I called the Loss Mitigation department at Diamond (1-800-205-7555) in May and ask if they were accepting hardship surrenders at our resort. I have done this before and ask for a deed back which they have said no to so you must ask for a hardship surrender. 

They then put me on hold to check my account and the resort data for possible surrenders. We were lucky they needed units at that time.

There cannot be any outstanding MFs or loans. They ask if we had any weeks banked to which I replied no since all weeks deposited at RCI had already been used by RCI. There is a $250 fee for surrenders.

The next step was to send (by mail, fax, or email) a letter declaring hardship and the reasons you can no longer afford to keep the unit. Make sure you check with them a few days after sending the letter to make sure it has been received and noted on your account. After they received the letter it was about 4 months until we heard anything from the office. They have quite a back load of paperwork. At that time we received a call to ask if we still wanted to surrender our week. DRI then sent paperwork to be signed and notarized. We returned it to DRI with a check by registered mail. 

We finally had the deed recorded December 3rd, a little over 6 months. There is hope-don't give up!

Important numbers: Loss Mitigation department- 1-800-205-7555
                                                                 Fax-1-702-804-8606
                              Email:  leadcollector@diamondresorts.com


----------



## pedro47

BCN said:


> We owned a weeks unit at DRI Greensprings Plantation.
> 
> I called the Loss Mitigation department at Diamond (1-800-205-7555) in May and ask if they were accepting hardship surrenders at our resort. I have done this before and ask for a deed back which they have said no to so you must ask for a hardship surrender.
> 
> They then put me on hold to check my account and the resort data for possible surrenders. We were lucky they needed units at that time.
> 
> There cannot be any outstanding MFs or loans. They ask if we had any weeks banked to which I replied no since all weeks deposited at RCI had already been used by RCI. There is a $250 fee for surrenders.
> 
> The next step was to send (by mail, fax, or email) a letter declaring hardship and the reasons you can no longer afford to keep the unit. Make sure you check with them a few days after sending the letter to make sure it has been received and noted on your account. After they received the letter it was about 4 months until we heard anything from the office. They have quite a back load of paperwork. At that time we received a call to ask if we still wanted to surrender our week. DRI then sent paperwork to be signed and notarized. We returned it to DRI with a check by registered mail.
> 
> We finally had the deed recorded December 3rd, a little over 6 months. There is hope-don't give up!
> 
> Important numbers: Loss Mitigation department- 1-800-205-7555
> Fax-1-702-804-8606
> Email:  leadcollector@diamondresorts.com



Thanks for this post.


----------

